# Plesk, RedHat... et Mandrake ?



## vassago (2 Novembre 2001)

Hello,

je cherche à utiliser PLESK sur mon mac. Sur leur site, ils proposent au téléchargement les versions pour RedHat (6&7), et FreeBSD 4.

N'ayant pas encore installé de Linux sur ma machine, je me demande quelles différences existent entre les distributions ?

De toutes manières, redhat n'étant pas porté sur Mac, je me tourne vers Mandrake 8, mais supportera t-il Plesk. Je n'ai pas vraiment envie de télécharger 1,3 Go pour rien   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Qu'en est-il de FreeBSDS ? existe t-il pour notre plateforme ?

Pour ma part, j'utilise X1 mais je n'ai pas encore tenté d'installer PLESK. Chose que je vais tester tout de suite.


----------

